# Mesh Safety Glasses



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

For those living in or near the tropics, I just bought myself some mesh safety glasses, because I was finding my safety glasses would fog up and wind up perched on my forehead where they do me no good at all.

They seem like a good solution, cos like anything else, the only tool that helps you is the one you have on you, the only PPE that saves you is the stuff you actually wear.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Let us know how you like those.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Another member recently bought those and also likes them. My normal pair do not fog, probably because there is enough ventilation so no reason to change at this time.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I doubt they would fit over my prescription glasses.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting ... let us know how you like them. Are they designated as safety glasses? I wonder how they would hold up to a hit from an RTS ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Will give a full review after some field time.
For me my biggest concern is a band breaking and coming back at the eye (tho a paintball wouldn't be fun either).
These are designed for airsoft but I think not rated as "industrial" safety glasses (though I understand such a thing does exist but they look pretty odd for a guy out on a hiking trail).


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Interesting concept. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting. I live in Florida... Those would come in handy.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The holes serve as "pin hole camera" focusers. A small hole will focus light like a lens. Primative cameras were made with a small pin hole instead of a lens to focus light onto a film plate. It took a while for a pinhole doesn't admit much light but exceedingly sharp photos were taken of static subjects (didn't move) such as scenes, a house etc.. The jist of this post is that pin hole "glasses" were around for years...they reduced sunlight and allowed myopic users to see clearly. I suspect this mesh may do the same thing, so likely, prescription glasses wearers may see well through the mesh holes. The smaller the hole the better the focus. Try this...make a small hole with your thumb, index and bird finger and look through it...you see clearly at distance...adjust the hole as small as you can, vision gets better with decreasing the hole. Try it with a pin and a piece of thin dense cardboard like on a corn flakes box, or playing card, look through the hole. If the hole is clean and no fibers sticking out, the image will be sharp and clear. Eskimos did this with 2 plates of ivory or bone making a slit... one assembly for each eye worn as opaque sun glasses. The slit focused the light and reduced the light greatly from highly reflective snow (snow blindness didn't result...the whole point).

I was thinking last week about this in fact, I have a grill from a car speaker (Pioneer in fact) I found, the magnet was removed as ammo retrieval device in my catch box, the grill is steel and still laying around..it's got small round holes, perhaps being steel it would protect well against broken bands if I could mount it in some way to wear it as "glasses" or goggles. I have a pair of shop goggles, the one piece clear vinyl type with replaceable lens...cutting the mesh out to fit over the existing lens for double protection in case the mesh fails or comes out upon impact, might work as an experiment in making "sunglasses" with no need for glass or plastic lenses. I put the grill sheet to my eye and focus was sharp (although I have sharp focus anyway) but it even sharpened it better. In low light however, a mesh "lens" may be useless...only in ample light would it be good. Although my cataract op went perfectly well, can see a freckle on a gnat's butt, I don't need vision correction but many do and the mesh idea may work...in fact as sun glasses that are "prescription", i.e. refractory.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

We had buses using the same principle as those glasses until a few years back, not many and thank goodness they have abandoned the idea. The windows used that mesh and then the exterior of the bus was entirely painted with a company's ad. The appearance was similar to the way some companies paint their ad on a bill board, a trailer, and in the old days a box car. In fact, the buses gave the illusion of a solid moving bill board on wheels. The windscreen was excluded.

The inside of the bus was another story. The black perforated mesh was clearly visible along with light reduction, not to mention visibility, both internally and externally. It was similar to ridding in a darkened box that hampered to some degree the outside world depending how far one sat from a window, and did nothing to help my claustrophobia. I avoided these buses as much as possible, in fact entirely once I realized what they were and would wait for the next one.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have tried many of the mesh glasses and this one, so far is the best for me. The wire is of small diameter and easy to see through. These goggles are also very light.. so far they have been working out very well. The blue tape is used to block my right eye, as i shoot holding the sling in my right hand and I'm right eye dominant.









wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Report back:

So the glasses are comfortable and don't fog (actually it turns out glasses tend to fog in cold weather, not hot).
But the mesh really takes up a lot of your vision. Closer range (10-20ft) is ok, but once you get out to any meaningful distance there's so much mesh in your vision that you find yourself squinting to try and compensate (which doesn't work).

They might be useful if the weather is just so cold that you can't use conventional safety glasses (hey, they;re better than nothing), but otherwise conventional lenses are gonna be the way to go.

Wouldn't recommend this approach unless you have serious ongoing problems with fogging (and even then may be better to just antifog your safety glasses).

Field tested, not recommended. :what:


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

You just confirmed what I strongly suspected from my experience with buses.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Report back:
> 
> So the glasses are comfortable and don't fog (actually it turns out glasses tend to fog in cold weather, not hot).
> But the mesh really takes up a lot of your vision. Closer range (10-20ft) is ok, but once you get out to any meaningful distance there's so much mesh in your vision that you find yourself squinting to try and compensate (which doesn't work).
> ...


Very funny how people are different. The mesh keeps my face cooler and although it darkens the view, for me I can use them quite comfortably. The fogging I get just shuts my shooting down and its a time out while I wipe the fog away ... Yes, I use anti fog spray (Rain-X) and it helps a little. I also have some heavy duty anti fog liquid and that does not do the job either.

So far the thin wire mesh goggles are working out well for me ... but like I said ...that is me and everyone is different !

wll


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I have airsoft hobby to, and we test own goggles so, that we shoot them in pointblank range, if the goggles break then its not safe to wear 

When my face swet less, i found for my self X800 airsoft goggles best solution. It haves upper and lower edge open, and they stay always clear.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

wll said:


> JediMike said:
> 
> 
> > Report back:
> ...


Interesting, also possible you have found a better brand of glasses than me maybe (If so, well played!)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JediMike said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > JediMike said:
> ...


jedimike,

I think the mine are more goggle like where yours were more like glasses, but it looks like the mesh size is pretty much the same. Like I mentioned They work for me, but I can see where many folks would find them not to their liking.

wll


----------



## PorkyRay (Nov 9, 2015)

wll said:


> I have tried many of the mesh glasses and this one, so far is the best for me. The wire is of small diameter and easy to see through. These goggles are also very light.. so far they have been working out very well. The blue tape is used to block my right eye, as i shoot holding the sling in my right hand and I'm right eye dominant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just getting back into slingshots since I was a kid, so am methodically trying to learn the best way to hold, aim and shoot. I am a little confused by your statement, "The blue tape is used to block my right eye, as i shoot holding the sling in my right hand and I'm right eye dominant." Why would you block your dominant eye? You say you hold the sling in your right hand, so I assume the frame is in your left? I'm not questioning your method, just trying to learn for myself. I am right-handed and right eye dominant. Thanks!


----------



## BockBorg (Dec 30, 2015)

Well think about it, average righty holds his slingshot in his left hand and draws with the right hand holding the projectile as you would a bow. Typically that righty is right eye dominant but if the same guy feels proper holding the sling in his left hand, he has to train his left eye to do the work of aiming.

Ever try firing a right handed rifle looking through the scope with your left eye? That I think is why


----------

